# How to activate "RF" remote with R-15 ...



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

Got an R-15 300 and an RC32RF remote with the little antenna.

What is the step-by-step procedure to "_activate RF_" in the R-15?

What is the step-by-step procedure to "_deactivate RF_" and go back to IR?

TIA to the forum


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

To activate the rf:

1. dtv
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9-6-1
4. press CH UP
5. enter the last 6 digits of the receiver ID #, you'll find it on a sticker in the access card compartment
6. press SELECT

To deactivate it:

1. dtv
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9-6-1
4. press CH DOWN


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

R15-300... and with that info the RF remote works fine.

Thank you Edmund and thanks to the forum.


----------



## audispartan (Sep 26, 2006)

subeluvr said:


> Got an R-15 300 and an RC32RF remote with the little antenna.
> 
> What is the step-by-step procedure to "_activate RF_" in the R-15?
> 
> ...


I assume you ordered the remote from D directly, but did they also send an antenna with it?


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

audispartan said:


> I assume you ordered the remote from D directly, but did they also send an antenna with it?


I should have mentioned the details...

I have two R15s and ordered one of the RC32RF remotes about a month ago direct from DTV. It arrived WITHOUT the antenna. I called up and asked where the antenna was and the CSR told me that "the system knows you have an R15 and won't send the antenna since "RF" is not activated on the R15" so no antenna for me.

Last week, I ordered a second RC32RF over the phone and said "I want it with the antenna". The CSR told me, they are two SKUs. One in the bare remote and the other is the kit (with antenna). That info is only seen on their screen and not noted on the web site.

It arrived and was labeled "*RC32RF kit*" and there was a nice little antenna in the box. The first RC32RF remote without the antenna said "*RC32RF*" on the label.

The SKU for the naked RF remote is *RC32RF*
The SKU for the RF remote KIT is *RC32RFK*

For everyone's info, the antenna included in the "kit" is the same size as the one Dish provides for their "RF" capable receivers. You can also easily make one that works just fine in a couple minutes from a coax cable.


----------



## mackaz (Jan 19, 2006)

Excuse my ignorance,. I see where the remotes can be converted to RF, I have two RC32's. I note on the back of my R15-500 an RF coax plug. How does one make an RF antenna? Will my two RC32's work in RF mode? 


Thanks


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

mackaz said:


> How does one make an RF antenna?


http://67.19.74.172/showthread.php?t=69992&highlight=rf+antenna

Here's a pic...










The DTV and Dish remote RF antennas measure 6 3/4" for the antenna leg of the "L".


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

mackaz said:


> Excuse my ignorance,. I see where the remotes can be converted to RF, I have two RC32's. I note on the back of my R15-500 an RF coax plug. How does one make an RF antenna? Will my two RC32's work in RF mode?
> 
> Thanks


If they are just Rc32's, without backlit keys, then no, those remotes are not RF capable. You can tell its RF by the FCC sticker on the back of the remote.


----------



## mackaz (Jan 19, 2006)

Edmund said:


> If they are just Rc32's, without backlit keys, then no, those remotes are not RF capable. You can tell its RF by the FCC sticker on the back of the remote.


Thanks subeluvr & Edmund.

So, if I my remote is not backlit the code to change to RF doesn't work, right? I have two RC 32's & two RC 23's, none have an FCC sticker, but since they are not backlit no RF.

Where does one find an RC 32 capable of RF?

Thanks....


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

mackaz said:


> Where does one find an RC 32 capable of RF?


Call DTV customer service @ 1-800-531-5000 and order an "*RF remote KIT*"

The SKU for the kit is *RC32RFK*

Make sure you say "kit" and make sure the CSR understands that you only want a "kit".

*Do not order the RF remote from the DTV web site, you will only get a naked remote*.

Costs $25 plus tax with shipping included.


----------



## mackaz (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks! The cheapest I could find is $39.99 delivered.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

Mackaz,

Be advised that "RF" remotes may not work reliably in proximity to the London Bridge... positive earth and all that


----------



## mackaz (Jan 19, 2006)

subeluvr said:


> Mackaz,
> 
> Be advised that "RF" remotes may not work reliably in proximity to the London Bridge... postive earth and all that


Subeluvr,

Point well taken...thare are several things (politics) in this city that have gone awry and the Bridge gets blamed. May be some sort of odd aura of magnetic field that came with it when it was delivered from the UK???


----------



## cfbugsbunny (Jan 3, 2007)

If this is already in another thread please let me know. I have two r15-100 units that so far seem to be working very well with the latest updated software. If I perform the change to the RF mode for the remote does the IR mode still work? Also will the RF remote changeover be useful for only controlling one receiver or can I have each of my DVR's controlled by a different RF remote (by using a different code)? Thanks


----------



## cfbugsbunny (Jan 3, 2007)

Never mind. I just found the thread I need to read. .....just keep reading, just keep reading, just keep reading. Thanks


----------



## bhanks (Jun 8, 2006)

I just called to order the RF remote with antenna Kit and was informed that
the R-15 RF remote would not work until an R-15 software update was available
and they had no idea when that would be. Did I reach a dunce tech?
This thread sure sounds to me like the RF remote works already with the R-15.
What am I missing?

confused...(as usual)


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

bhanks said:


> I just called to order the RF remote with antenna Kit and was informed that
> the R-15 RF remote would not work until an R-15 software update was available
> and they had no idea when that would be. Did I reach a dunce tech?
> This thread sure sounds to me like the RF remote works already with the R-15.
> ...


Call them back and order the RC32RF RF remote *kit*. If they ask why, tell them you want it for the backlight and want the antenna in anticipation of DTV upgrading the R15 to work with RF and you're wanting to be prepared.

*You are the customer and have the right to spend your money as you choose* but don't tell them that :nono:


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

The RF kits are now backordered. I ordered mine a while back and was wondering what happened to it. I called today and they said it was backordered for atleast another week.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Today my RF remote came without the antenna.  I had ordered the KIT and it was back ordered so they messed up my order.

I did something similiar to what was mentioned in another thread but instead of doing all that fooling around, I just used the entire 3' coax cable. I took one of the free coax cables that come with just about any electronic device and hooked it to the antenna input on the back of my R-15, then I adjusted it straight up and taped the top to the back of the TV.

Works perfectly from my limited testing and I saved a few bucks as I am calling for a credit. I tried it from my kitchen and bedroom and it worked fine. Going all the way to my computer room, it was hit or miss but I have a block stone walled house (not wood framed like most) so all my walls are solid and it worked good enough considering.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I forgot to mention that once you turn on the R-15's RF setting with the codes, without anything connected to the antenna connection, the R-15 gets zero signal and the RF remote does not work at all.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Bobman said:


> I forgot to mention that once you turn on the R-15's RF setting with the codes, without anything connected to the antenna connection, the R-15 gets zero signal and the RF remote does not work at all.


Because the dtv device on the RF remote is RF only, after you enable the RF. If you had another IR remote, it would still the R15.


----------



## techlogik (Dec 23, 2006)

I just got a R15-500. Came with the RC32 remote.

I ordered a RF remote off Ebay that is "universal" supposed to IR/RF DirecTV labeled RC32.

I don't recall seeing the FCC sticker on it. The guy claims it is RF. It came with the antenna also.

Anyway, I also have a HR20 Hidef with the RC24 RF remote. When I go into the Remote menu, there is an option to switch to RF and it gives you the instructions on how to do it like above.

My R15 menu does not have that option? Should it?

Also, what software revision is this supposed to be available? Currently I have forced whatever the latest is: 0x10e8

Does that version support RF remote?

Also, I have cleared my HR20 RC24 RF remote, thinking maybe it should work with the R15, went through the code routine like at the top of the thread, it acts like it does something, but won't work.

So right now all I got is a IR remote working on this R15-500.

Thanks for any input. Forgot to add, I am South Eastern US Florida area.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I really like the feel of this DirecTV RF remote.  Its only a tiny bit larger than the remote that comes with the R-15 but the buttons are much larger, approx double the size and some are spaced better. This makes using it a little easier, for me at least.

The RF setting, even with just a cheap 3' piece of coax as the antenna, works well and makes the R-15 response a little faster. Once you use this you will notice some of the R-15s slow response is due to the remote that comes with it. Dont get me wrong its still much slower than it should be.


The only thing I do have a "small" gripe  about is the backlight. It works well and looks nice but I expected it to be an auto sensing one that when its dark and you press any button it lights up. It has an on/off button on the side and can be setup to just light up for a few seconds when you press any key but you need to turn it on at night and turn it off during the day to preserve batery life. It is easy enough to get used to so thats why I only said it was a "small" gripe  I just expected something different.

The light also blinks off for a second when you press a key which makes some multiple press operations slow as you press a button, the light blinks off, then when it comes back on, you press something else, it blinks off and so on. Changing to any 3 digit channel and then pressing enter is much slower.


----------



## gvonw (Jan 25, 2007)

Edmund said:


> To activate the rf:
> 
> Thanks Edmund for this information, it works


----------



## techlogik (Dec 23, 2006)

gvonw said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > To activate the rf:
> ...


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

techlogik said:


> I just got a R15-500. Came with the RC32 remote.
> 
> I ordered a RF remote off Ebay that is "universal" supposed to IR/RF DirecTV labeled RC32.
> 
> ...


There is No option in the R15 menu to turn on the rf, it just works with all r15's no matter how old he software is. The only thing you do to the r15 receiver is plug in the antenna. The rest is done on the RF remote, if both your RC32's don't have FCC stickers, then they're not RF, come back when you have an RF remote.


----------



## bhanks (Jun 8, 2006)

Bobman said:


> Today my RF remote came without the antenna.  I had ordered the KIT and it was back ordered so they messed up my order.
> 
> Hey Bob, how long did it take for you to get the remote after inital ordering?
> I ordered the kit last Thursday and they said I should receive it via FedX in
> three or four days!:nono2: Don't think I will hold my breath..


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

bhanks said:


> Bobman said:
> 
> 
> > Today my RF remote came without the antenna.  I had ordered the KIT and it was back ordered so they messed up my order.
> ...


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

It took about 2 weeks. The DirecTV website kept saying "processing" for days and thats why I called and was told they were backordered. Then a day or two later I received the RF remote without the kit.

You dont really need the kit. People should just order the RF remote and use a piece of coax like I did.


----------



## audispartan (Sep 26, 2006)

Bobman said:


> You dont really need the kit. People should just order the RF remote and use a piece of coax like I did.


Why? So I can have an attractive 3 foot piece of stripped-down coax cable taped to the back of my TV? I'd rather have the manufactured, nice, smaller antenna....


----------



## techlogik (Dec 23, 2006)

Edmund said:


> There is No option in the R15 menu to turn on the rf, it just works with all r15's no matter how old he software is. The only thing you do to the r15 receiver is plug in the antenna. The rest is done on the RF remote, if both your RC32's don't have FCC stickers, then they're not RF, come back when you have an RF remote.


Modifying this post, my receiver nonw has 10fa as the code, must have taken an update again. Now, I used my RC24 remote, cleared it, then put the antenna on the R15-500, did the routine, and now RF is working on the R15-500.

So, it does work with this model. Obviously from one of my earlier post, the guy sold me a non-RF remote per the auction which said it was RF..he is trying to say that he never said it worked with R15, but who cares, and RF Directv remote will work if it is an RC32RF, but mine is only labeled RC32, just like the one I got in the box new.

Anyway, I don't need RF in the main room with my HR20, just I like to close the doors to the equipment and not see the Close Ecounters of the 3rd Kind blue lights all the time and still operate my HR20, but I will just order another RC24 and set it for the other unit...not a biggie, or just continue using the RC32 for the HR20.

Either way, the one that really needed the RF really works now just as told.

Thanks


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

audispartan said:


> Why? So I can have an attractive 3 foot piece of stripped-down coax cable taped to the back of my TV?....


Why ? So you can use the RF NOW and not wait for the backorders. The kits are backordered, atleast when I ordered mine recently they were, and this is a "workaround" for people that want something NOW.

You must have a small TV as on any decent size TV you shouldnt be able to see the coax on the back anyways.:sure: My widescreen the top of the 3' coax doesnt come anywhere near the top of the TV and cant been seen unless you pry the TV and entertainment center from the wall.


----------



## bhanks (Jun 8, 2006)

Bobman said:


> The RF kits are now backordered. I ordered mine a while back and was wondering what happened to it. I called today and they said it was backordered for atleast another week.


This looks like it's gonna be a lot of fun! I ordered the RC-32 RFK on 26 Jan. and
was told it would be here in 3 to 5 days via FedX. HA!, told today they were on
back-order and they had no idea when they would be available. :nono: 
I should have gone to e-bay..


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Just what happened to me. The DirecTV site kept saying processing..... Then I called and was told about the backorder.

Just buy the RF remote, not kit, and hookup the coax like I did. As long as your TV is against a wall or in an entertainment unit you will never see the coax.

Its not 100% equal to an actual antenna in reception but works well enough. I did not check myself but I read somewhere that Radio Shack had an antenna that would work.


----------



## djr (Oct 4, 2006)

Bobman said:


> Just what happened to me. The DirecTV site kept saying processing..... Then I called and was told about the backorder.
> 
> Just buy the RF remote, not kit, and hookup the coax like I did. As long as your TV is against a wall or in an entertainment unit you will never see the coax.
> 
> Its not 100% equal to an actual antenna in reception but works well enough. I did not check myself but I read somewhere that Radio Shack had an antenna that would work.


I made one about 8 inches long. Stripped the end to bare copper for about two inches. It works through 2 walls and about 40 feet away.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I might fool with mine as I have many of the 3' cables that come with devices. My 3' coax works well but sometimes you do have to adjust the position when you start to get further away. I might make a 2' and 1' one to see if it makes any difference. I might also try stripping the wire like the person above me did.

I have a stone house with solid walls and I know in my kitchen I have to aim for the hallway sometimes to make it work. In the computer room, the furthest away from the TV, I have to also aim for the hallway and sometimes it takes a couple presses.

I don't know if its my house, the remote itself, my homemade antenna or a combination of all of them. Still I am very satisfied overall and this remote should come WITH the R-15 if you ask me.


----------



## bww (Feb 15, 2006)

I ordered the RF remote (without antenna..didn't know to ask) and made the coax one and everything works fine and I am very happy with it. However does anyone know if Directv will be sending the antenna out to those of us who just ordered the remote?? (I pretty much know the answer).

Has anyone called to just get the antenna, after ordering the remote??


----------



## bhanks (Jun 8, 2006)

Bobman said:


> Just what happened to me. The DirecTV site kept saying processing..... Then I called and was told about the backorder.
> 
> Just buy the RF remote, not kit, and hookup the coax like I did. As long as your TV is against a wall or in an entertainment unit you will never see the coax.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I too received the RFkit, that I canceled before, yesterday.

Now I have 2 RF remotes and one antenna. I was first going to call and complain then I decided I would just keep both. One I would use in the living room and kitchen and the other in the bedroom. I have the same R-15 hooked to three TV's (living room, kitchen and bedroom).

Another good thing is the real RF antenna seems a little better than just a piece of coax like I was using. Its not a vast difference but in some areas of my house I noticed it.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

Bobman said:


> Another good thing is the real RF antenna seems a little better than just a piece of coax like I was using. Its not a vast difference but in some areas of my house I noticed it.


There is a mathematical formula for calculating the correct length of an antenna based on the frequency transmitted.

It's interesting that the RF antenna for a Dish receiver and a DTV receiver are the same length. Maybe they both transmit on the same frequency?


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

subeluvr said:


> Maybe they both transmit on the same frequency?


There probably within a few MHz of each other, thus nearly the same size antenna.


----------



## MistyEyes (Apr 29, 2007)

Edmund said:


> To activate the rf - To deactivate it


Hi! 
1st time poster here. Love this forum! 
I have a DirecTV R15-300 with the standard remote, 
and I was thinking about using the rf system, 
as most of my watching is in another room anyway. 
What I want to know is: Once the rf remote is activated, 
and I am using the new remote in the other room, 
will I be able to use the original remote in the 1st room, 
where it was set up to use originally? 
Or will I have to keep moving the remotes?

TIA!


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

MistyEyes said:


> Hi!
> 1st time poster here. Love this forum!
> I have a DirecTV R15-300 with the standard remote,
> and I was thinking about using the rf system,
> ...


Yes, you can still use the original IR remote along wth the new RF remote. But if Directv makes this an official function of the receiver, probably then it will be IR or RF and not both. As it is for the current HD receivers.


----------



## MistyEyes (Apr 29, 2007)

Edmund said:


> Yes, you can still use the original IR remote along wth the new RF remote. But if Directv makes this an official function of the receiver, probably then it will be IR or RF and not both. As it is for the current HD receivers.


Does DirecTV have to be notified that I am setting up an IR remote? I thought that the IR remotes for DTV were avail at Radio Shack. That's the impression that I got when I chatted with one of their tech supervisors a few weeks ago. I might have been mistaken, and not heard this person correctly.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

MistyEyes said:


> Does DirecTV have to be notified that I am setting up an IR remote? I thought that the IR remotes for DTV were avail at Radio Shack. That's the impression that I got when I chatted with one of their tech supervisors a few weeks ago. I might have been mistaken, and not heard this person correctly.


You can buy them from Best Buy.Last time I checked Rat Shak had Dishnetwork.The best price I have found is thru Directv.:welcome_s


----------



## MistyEyes (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh great! 
Thank you!


----------



## jameswei (Oct 19, 2006)

Edmund said:


> There is No option in the R15 menu to turn on the rf, it just works with all r15's no matter how old he software is. The only thing you do to the r15 receiver is plug in the antenna. The rest is done on the RF remote, if both your RC32's don't have FCC stickers, then they're not RF, come back when you have an RF remote.


I have an R15-300 and want to use it in RF mode. I just got an H20-600 for another room that has a RC24 remote with an FCC sticker on the back and it also came with a mini antenna. If I swap remotes between the R15-300 and the H20-600 reprograming each for the opposite receiver will the RF work on the R15-300? The remote and antenna for the H20-600 must be RF capable because that was an option during the initial setup. Thanks if you can advise.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

jameswei said:


> I have an R15-300 and want to use it in RF mode. I just got an H20-600 for another room that has a RC24 remote with an FCC sticker on the back and it also came with a mini antenna. If I swap remotes between the R15-300 and the H20-600 reprograming each for the opposite receiver will the RF work on the R15-300? The remote and antenna for the H20-600 must be RF capable because that was an option during the initial setup. Thanks if you can advise.


should work, remember to use the last 6 digits of the R15 receiver ID #.


----------



## jillupm (May 19, 2007)

I saw the RF remote on the Dtv web site and thought it would be great. I could control the R-15 in the next room from my bedroom. I didn't know D* seems to think it won't work with an R-15. I was reading the forum to see when it would be activated. Lo and behold, it already is! You even taught me how to make an RF antenna! It works great. Thank you.


----------

